# Exclusive Car Care: BMW M5 - Wolf Chemicals Hard Body



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Exclusive Car Care. This time we have a BMW M5 that was booked in for a Correction Detail. Client made the short journey over from Bristol and left the car with me for a few days.

Usual wash and decontamination stages were carried out and then paint was inspected and paint readings were taken. After trying several polish/pad combos to work out what was best to use I settled on using a Festool Sheepskin Cutting Pad and a mixture of Megs 300/101 with some area's hit with Megs microfiber pads.



















Some etching from bird droppings




































50/50 shot showing the difference made









Some other "before & afters" working around the M5





























































































































































































The pillars and black window trim were heavily stained/etched so these were polished to restore some clarity and gloss.






















































Once all the heavy compounding and polishing stages were complete the paint was then refined with Megs 205













































Once happy with the finish I then applied Wolfs Chemicals Shine and Seal to prepare the paintwork for the first coat of Hard Body. Second coat of Hard Body was applied the following day.









Exhausts polished with Autosol and then sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant. Wheels were also sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant and tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu


















And the end result after 3 days of hard graft.







































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow, that is some finish :thumb:..


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job, car looks awesome :thumb:.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

great write up and fantastic finish. top job Jay.


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks stunning, would really like to own one of these cars


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Fantastic job on the M5 Jay and must say your location for the after pictures is perfect! :thumb: ps:how do you rate the festool sheepskin pad?

Faysal


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

really good write up with good pictures thanks


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish Very nice work Jay.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Great work and shots 
What size mf pad was that on your da?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Stunning work, the car looks great out in the sun!!! E60 M5 is such an awesome motor too...


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work as usual


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## Amer (Apr 7, 2012)

Great job


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome work mate, after shots incl direct sun shots are stunning :thumb:


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

great work, loving the bbs alloys


----------



## dave_evoiv (Jul 14, 2012)

Exellent work! And an awesome choice of wheels for the car


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That is a stunning turn around mate, well done.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Amazing finish!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant! Very sharp reflections there! Do you notice any different when using S&S before Hardbody instead using Hardbody alone?


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Lovin' that :thumb

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

That looks great. What a difference?


----------



## poppo2003 (Sep 21, 2011)

Great job... Really nice looking car


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Another great write up mate, top notch work!!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow, an m5 in black with those reflections, flake pop etc juts too much!

Chris.


----------



## dk03rvc (Mar 12, 2008)

Stunning finish


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

dooka said:


> Wow, that is some finish :thumb:..


Thanks Dooka



deni2 said:


> Great job, car looks awesome :thumb:.


Thanks Deni



davec said:


> great write up and fantastic finish. top job Jay.


Cheers Dave



K82R said:


> Looks stunning, would really like to own one of these cars


Thank you



matt_83 said:


> Stunning! :thumb:


Cheers Matt:thumb:



Faysal said:


> Fantastic job on the M5 Jay and must say your location for the after pictures is perfect! :thumb: ps:how do you rate the festool sheepskin pad?
> 
> Faysal


Thanks, its a great pad which I use a lot:thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate :thumb:


Thanks DMH



DetailedClean said:


> really good write up with good pictures thanks


Cheers:thumb:



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning finish Very nice work Jay.


Thanks Scrim



Nally said:


> Great work and shots
> What size mf pad was that on your da?


Thanks it s 3 inch Megs MF Cutting Disc



DetailMyCar said:


> Stunning work, the car looks great out in the sun!!! E60 M5 is such an awesome motor too...


Thank you



Zetec-al said:


> Fantastic work!


Thanks Zetec



horned yo said:


> stunning work as usual


Thanks



tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish:thumb:


Thanks tonyy



Amer said:


> Great job


Thank you



AaronGTi said:


> Awesome work mate, after shots incl direct sun shots are stunning :thumb:


Thanks Aaron:thumb:



lisaclio said:


> great work, loving the bbs alloys


Thanks, the wheels do suit the car well



dave_evoiv said:


> Exellent work! And an awesome choice of wheels for the car


Thanks



samm said:


> That is a stunning turn around mate, well done.


Thanks Samm



craigblues said:


> Nice job!


Cheers Craig:thumb:



abc said:


> Amazing finish!


Thanks abc



sm81 said:


> Absolutely brilliant! Very sharp reflections there! Do you notice any different when using S&S before Hardbody instead using Hardbody alone?


I havent used Hardbody alone as always use S&S before applying HB so cant comment on that.



Dizzle77 said:


> Lovin' that :thumb
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Dizzle



Will-S said:


> That looks great. What a difference?


Yes what a difference was made - now looking how it should:thumb:



poppo2003 said:


> Great job... Really nice looking car


Thank you sir



Keith_Lane said:


> Another great write up mate, top notch work!!


Cheers Keith:thumb:



ckeir.02mh said:


> Wow, an m5 in black with those reflections, flake pop etc juts too much!
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris



dk03rvc said:


> Stunning finish


Thank you


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful detail


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

how do yo rate hardbody against other coatings like cquartz and c1+


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

speechless!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

top work


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks very well mate!


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Car looks so so nice. Exactly how am m5 should look. What did you use for the pillars and trim. I need to do mine.


----------

